# Brine Shrimp



## D_man (Jan 15, 2014)

How many days after hatching do i start feeding brine shrimps? and how long will they keep eating brineshrimp before i introduce a new food source?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Click Here


----------



## D_man (Jan 15, 2014)

Excellent!  thanks!


----------

